

Browser extension to hide read links on HN? - diggan

I'm looking for a extension that will be able to know what I've read and remove it from the pages of hacker news. I think I've seen this extension before but couldn't find it.<p>If there is none, I'll do the pleasure myself.
======
diggan
Searched for one hour straight now and 5 seconds after posting this thread,
voila:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/iehdghlmjofgenldgf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/iehdghlmjofgenldgfcllfemkdbmgbbl)
Edit: don't mind this. The extension only greys out the links (like :visited
does without the extension...) so the search is still on for a extension that
removes the links.

